# Lost Dog Vineyards



## gaudet (Jan 15, 2009)

Its not the size of the dog in the fight.................






Here are the pictures I promised of my humble vineyard 

4 twenty foot trellises 









Planted left to right Carlos, Dixie Red, Ison, &amp; Ison are hibernating until springtime


----------



## grapeman (Jan 15, 2009)

Green grass????????????????????????????????????????????????? 
Now I'm jealous

























































Can't wait to see them growing some!


----------



## admiral (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures. I hope they get to come out of hibernation soon.



Looking forward to progress pictures through the year.


----------



## Waldo (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Wade E (Jan 15, 2009)

Good going Gaudet!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 15, 2009)

That green grass...makes me GREEN</font> with envy....

Will be fun to watch your progress as things grow and mature.

Will there be other wine plants???




Is that flowers on a tree over the fence???????


----------



## gaudet (Jan 15, 2009)

Northern Winos said:


> That green grass...makes me GREEN</font> with envy....
> 
> Will be fun to watch your progress as things grow and mature.
> 
> ...



Thanks to you and Cracked Cork, I have ordered some elderberries to plant along the other side of the fence. I ordered 4 different varieties; Nova, John, York, &amp; Adams. I am awaiting their delivery after 2-23-09

I also have a Key Lime tree to plant along with a Blood Orange. Looking forward to lots of fruit in the future.

Yes that is flowers, but I couldn't tell you what they are at the moment. Its still above freezing out here.


----------



## vcasey (Jan 15, 2009)

appleman said:


> Green grass


Life in the South! And yes ours is also green and in need of mowing, but the boys said it was too cold.
VPC


----------



## gaudet (Jan 15, 2009)

You get that boy out there and cut that grass. I cut our front yard two weeks ago just to mulch out the leaves. Took about 30 minutes I had fun.........


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 15, 2009)

what are your varieties ?


----------



## gaudet (Jan 15, 2009)

Al Fulchino said:


> what are your varieties ?



Carlos, Dixie Red, and two Ison varieties


----------



## admiral (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like a gang in a bad western.



Sorry...off topic.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 15, 2009)

Admiral, thats pretty funny. If you are interested in the grape varieties you can check them out where I got them.

http://www.isons.com

The elderberries are coming from Double A Vineyards out of New York.

http://www.doubleavineyards.com


----------



## BDKS (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks good. I will be watching this one close. Think I can find that much room in the yard. What is this grass everyone speaks of? All I see is white stuff falling from the sky.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 16, 2009)

Northern, those flowers are on a Saucer (Japanese) Magnolia in my neighbor's front yard. I went look at it and its a beautiful tree about 18-20 feet tall.

BDKS, these are muscadine variety grapes not your ordinary wine making grapes. But each vine boasts about 60-80 pounds of production each season when in full swing. I would guess thats going to be in another two or three years after the planting. At 4 pounds per gallon of wine I figure each vine should get me minimally 15 gallons of wine per vine per season. That will be about 60 gallons a year from those 4 vines alone.


----------



## BDKS (Jan 16, 2009)

gaudet said:


> Northern, those flowers are on a Saucer (Japanese) Magnolia in my neighbor's front yard. I went look at it and its a beautiful tree about 18-20 feet tall.
> 
> BDKS, these are muscadine variety grapes not your ordinary wine making grapes. But each vine boasts about 60-80 pounds of production each season when in full swing. I would guess thats going to be in another two or three years after the planting. At 4 pounds per gallon of wine I figure each vine should get me minimally 15 gallons of wine per vine per season. That will be about 60 gallons a year from those 4 vines alone.



I am in zone 5, How will they do with cold winter and high humidity in the summer?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 16, 2009)

BDKS said:


> I am in zone 5, How will they do with cold winter and high humidity in the summer?




If you are asking about Muscadines in Zone 5, they will die! They are about a Zone 7-11.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 27, 2009)

There are signs of life on my vines. I tied them up to the trellis about a week ago and one of the vines already is showing signs of greening up. Sweet Sweet grapes. I also planted a Moro Blood Orange Tree in the back yard on the fence line and transplanted the key lime tree to a bigger pot. Made SWMBO happy by tilling up a bed for her roses and making her two 4x8 beds out of 1"x8"x8' lumber. She wants to try a technique called square foot gardening. I'll take some pictures as we get it ready for planting.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 28, 2009)

Did you get the elderberries yet? Must be nice to use a shovel in the soil instead of snow!


----------



## gaudet (Feb 28, 2009)

appleman said:


> Did you get the elderberries yet? Must be nice to use a shovel in the soil instead of snow!



Got a call from Double A last week saying they were going to delay shipment. Weather was too cold for them to risk shipping at this time. They would call me when they shipped them. Looking forward to getting them and planting them along the outside of my fence. I was also thinking about planting a couple peach trees in the front yard where it gets full sun almost all day.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 2, 2009)

The first leaves of my carlos plant. There are buds on the two ison vines, but I think the dixie red is in a bad way. I may have to order another vine if I don't see signs of life in the next weeks.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 2, 2009)

After closer inspection, Dixie is alive and well. I found 3 leaf buds coming out on the vine. It will be the shortest vine to start, but I think it will be ok.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 2, 2009)

It is always so nice to get some growth beginning. Hard to imagine what those little leaves will look like in a couple months.


Different varieties break bud at different times. Sometimes later is better with spring frosts. Keep us updated.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 9, 2009)

Double A sent me shipping confirmation. I'll be getting my elderberries on Friday. Woo Hoo


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 9, 2009)

a beautiful sight!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 14, 2009)

I need planting advice for elderberries. I received my shipment yesterday and need to know how elderberries like to be planted. Thanks guys.


----------



## vcasey (Mar 14, 2009)

Can't help with the elderberries, but I'll bet they like being planted in the ground...... Has your wife started the square foot garden? We had one years ago way before we moved. Hubby got bored and tired of fighting with all the wildlife so he turned it into a sandbox when the boys were young. 
VPC


----------



## grapeman (Mar 14, 2009)

Gaudet here is a bulletin on Elderberry culture- including basic planting.


/images/uploads/20090314_121614_Elderberries.pdf


----------



## gaudet (Mar 14, 2009)

We got 3 yards of organic topsoil a couple days ago. Filled the boxes, wife was planning to plant today while I'm working. If the weather held out and it didn't pour down.

I'm betting the elderberries like the ground too, especially Mississippi river silt.........


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 14, 2009)

well my dear Mr Gaudet...as i stated, i have never had a blackberry wine before in my life....there is something else i do not believe i have ever done...and that is this....never written a wine review before, so bear with me because i am going to give a comment here to start that is not a typical wine snobby phrase...but it IS the highest phrase that I will turn today.....this wine is VERY drinkable! 


This afternoon we poured out a crystal clear salmony, hint of coral , beautiful blush of a liquid. At first glimpse this is a wine you want to see the light shine through...or the sun...it is truly a beautiful color. Anyone would be please to have it sitting on a table in front of them at a meal or any sitting. 


Next and always second, I smell the wine....never first. The first smell from a half poured glass was inviting because it was airy and lightly floral, my wife termed it meadow fresh. Our daughter termed it clean and delicate.The bouquet was gentle and begged me to taste it right then and there instead of continuing to take the aroma in. So being the impetuous person that I am I did go for a taste( more on that in a few moments). But I did go back to smelling the wine. I did like that I could smell the alcohol..all to often a commercial wine smells of water and if I wanted water I would turn on the faucet.Most people like wine that way. I do not happen to be one of them. The alcohol was not overpowering but did make its presence known.


When I went in for the taste I found something that took my attention before I could think on the taste..it was mouthfeel. The mouth feel was smooth and cool w hints of how a very light butter would feel and just after that the alcohol again made its self known and reminded you that you were drinking a wine. 

The taste itself is deserving of its aroma....it is light and makes you feel that you are tasting a liquid version of a summer fruit cocktail, which is very pleasant to me. This wine could be served with any seafood dish or pasta. But I would also not hesitate to enjoy a meat dish with this wine on a hot summer night. We enjoyed home made pizza.


I suspect that this wine could be served lightly chilled, although for this sitting we did not do this. We enjoyed it at room temperature. This wine was a gift in more ways than one. And if I was in the mind to purchase a wine, I could easily justify purchasing it for myself or giving as a gift.


Indeed, this is a very drinkable wine! Lasty, this wine was finished quickly...not a drop left in fairly quick time....by three people with somewhat different tastes.


*****


Side note: The top food and wine critic to be found in New England and an alumni of CIA ( Culinary Instititute of America),our daughter, praised this wine. And trust me, she hands out as many compliments as Obama hands out real tax cuts...they just dont happen!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh Crap! I'm in trouble now................... Al wanted me to write a review of his wine................. How the heck do I do that now after this kind of a writeup. 
"Thinking out loud " I just don't have this much writing skill or the knack of writing very fluently. Maybe if I drink enough, the words will flow. No That won't work............ Can't type if I have too much.


Oh Lord the pressure is on me now!






By the way "Go Day", that sounds like one heck of a wine! Be very, very proud!


----------



## OilnH2O (Mar 14, 2009)

(SO, Al... you're saying: There's HOPE for a tax cut yet... maybe I'll still get some CHANGE!)


----------



## gaudet (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Appleman for the info its exactly what I needed.

And to you Al, thank you very much. I am very glad to oblige, other than thanks, I just don't know what to say...........


----------



## Waldo (Mar 15, 2009)

Congrats on such a nice review on your blackberry buddy....just wait until they put a lip lock on a glass of that Muscadine port your makingthough


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 15, 2009)

hmmmmmWaldo.......guess what! haahahahaha..guess who has never had a Muscadine Port


----------



## Waldo (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll see to it that you have that experience Al..Lets see, that would be bottle number 3 allocated to you as Gaudet gets number 1 and wade number 2


----------



## gaudet (Mar 18, 2009)

Recent Shots. I planted the elderberries I got last Friday. Left to Right is York, Nova, John, &amp; Adams. I hope they grow well this season.






Here are the 2 Ison variety vines that are kicking.... Back is the 2 4x8 boxes I built for SWMBO to garden.






Dixie Red the variety that I thought was dead..............






And the Carlos Vine is the best as far as length and runners






I bought 50 #'s of fertilizer(13-13-13) today and did the citrus and a 1/4 pound for each vine.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 19, 2009)

Looking good buddy !!
Price of fertilizer has went through the roof hasn't it


----------



## grapeman (Mar 19, 2009)

Somebody is beginning to see green now! Keep an eye on those elderberries. In a couple years they may try to go over to the neighbor's yard on you. They have a tendency to spread with multiple shoots coming up from the ground- not as bad as currants, but the clumps often will get a couple feet across.


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks Waldo, i will return the favor


Mr "Go-Day"...looking good!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 19, 2009)

Waldo,

It was $20 for 50#'s, So I will get at least two rounds of fertilizing out of this bag. Or I can try to BS some more.

Rich,

I'll keep an eye on those walking "canes" and be sure to propagate them to as many of my compadres that would like to plant a couple bushes.

Al,

I still haven't gotten to drink of your bottle yet. But I think its going to happen this weekend.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 22, 2009)

I was in the local Home Depot yesterday and snagged two raspberry bushes. I just finished planting them in the yard along the fence line. The planting directions say they like part sun 4-6 hours a day. So I figure the fence will shade them the majority of the day. Can't wait to watch these beauties grow. I need to go take some pictures.....


----------



## gaudet (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is one of the 2 raspberry plants.....







Not sure how to prune this at this point. I cut back all the weaker runners and have only 1 main vine on each plant now. Using this carlos as an example. Do I need to prune back the green leafing at the base (trunk) of this vine? Anyone that has experience with the vines please give me some know how.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 24, 2009)

The raspbarry looks fine. I am not sure about the Carlos grapevine, but for this year I would think you could leave it as is and prune next year according to growth this year.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 24, 2009)

Her ya go gaudet...I would also recommend calling Isons back and getting his book onMuscadines..It will be your Muscadine bible podner


http://www.uark.edu/depts/ifse/grapeprog/articles/fs1-2mg.pdf


----------



## gaudet (Apr 22, 2009)

Amazing what a month will do............Two of the vines have reached the trellis wire.  Carlos got there first, then Ison, the next will be the other Ison.  I hope that the Dixie Red makes it before the vine goes dormant again.  The raspberries are liking their shady fence line home.  And the elderberries have gone from 1 foot to 2.5-3.0 feet tall.  Click the link to see a slide show of it on photobucket.http://s728.photobucket.com/albums/ww289/mgaudet5/Lost%20Dog%20Vineyards/?action=view&current=93314dee.pbw


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 23, 2009)

they are off to the races~!...best of fortune this year


remember to let grapes bush up and use those leaves to make lots of leaves for photosynthesis so the roots get lots of food so the trunk(s) you choose next year get the focus of all available energy


Cent anni!


----------



## gaudet (Apr 23, 2009)

I hope I didn't do anything wrong, but my readings said to pick the best / longest runner and prune everything else that would compete. SO I trimmed them back to the one best vine (in my opinion). I'm also letting the leaves bush up on the future trunk, but I'm also carefully taking off the tendrils that want to girdle the trunk. These vines should grow to 20 feet in a few years. I've read that it isn't uncommon for 5-6 feet a year. If only I could be so lucky





Also I have a bunch of flowers developing on the Adams Elderberry plant. Very exciting stuff I know....

Might get you guys a picture tomorrow.....


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 23, 2009)

the tendrils wont do any real damage...but if you take them off of the trunk it won't hurt 


there is plenty of growing season to go for you.. there is more than one school of thought on guiding a vine to fruition (pun intended)


i cannot say i understand your climate and growing season, so i will only state what i do....


let the vine grow and forget the idea that it 'has' to look like a trellised vine this year and next year prune back to your best buds on the trunk which should be at least pencil thickness ( a vine that had a lot of photosynthesis will have a trunk or more than one that fits this description. I saw a picture of a fellow in NY that had tried to make his vine look like a trellis picture perfect vine in his first year and the picture of his second year (spring) was one of a spindly weak looking thing that should have been cut back to about 16 inches from the ground.


Trust me...I *understand* the desire to have a vineyard look like a vineyard whether its 1 vine of a hundred vines....all the effort you put in tugs at you...you want to see results and it is usually preconceived notions held by you or others witnessing what you are doing that guides this desire.....close your eyes to those thoughts.....the vine has no ideas like this.....and its needs do not fit these notions.....it needs a benevolent parent that knows that its root system is what it needs to develop that first year, just like a newborn has to have its proper milk before anything else


in the first year, do what you have to do to keep the leaves off the ground and use the year to get to get yourself in a pattern and schedule of what needs to be done on a routine basis...fertilize regularly...get the beginnings of a spray program going...and do what weed control youhave to get going.


I remember going into my second season a lady walked by the vineyard after i had finished pruning and she said she felt bad because she thought i had lost everything over the winter.....it hit me at that moment that indeed it did look that way...after all i had just removed 95+ percent of the wood from last years growth...and i admit it was hard to cut back trunnks and cordon quality canes....but that second year you are going to get explosive growth that you *can* train into beautifully shaped trunks and cordons...not that mine are beautifully shaped hahahaha, i had to endure a learning curve...but i can tell you this...because of my first go 'round w training my second group of vines planted last year WILL be beautiflly trained this year as i was more severe in the pruning of the last four hundred vines added than i was w the first 1000+ in fact a friend who helped me prune this year so he can correct his own vineyard said over and over again how severe i was compared to what he thought should be done....he would find himself constantly trying to leave a lot of wood on what he was pruning because he has the *save* and *protect* and care mentality when it comes to plants in general and time and time again i would walk by what he pruned and cut 50% off the vine as he had left it


Because of our cold climate i was more fearful about what would make it thru the winter, so you would not find it uncommon to see 2-4 trunks on a vine in that first group and straight was not always possible....and i will whittle those away w time to just one or two trunks...this last group is 90 percent one trunk....maybe sixteen inches from the ground and i know they will be explosive in their second year...and at next years pruning ( their thrid leaf) they will look like a properly trellis vine and in their case it will be VSP


i want to add one thing that i think is VERY important and i have witnessed this myself.....i have seen wood left on a young vine because someone wanted to save that nice straight wine vine wood that was trained the year before....and then the second year growth was so vigorous that it superceded the size/diameter of the wood from that first year....so you had a baseball bat being supported by a toothpick...the trunk at about 10-12 inches was nice and then it tapered to something thinner, but the person thought it *looked* like a vine so they kept the fruit of their previous years labor....forget that idea....cut it back in the second year to between a foot and maybe 18 inches off the ground....you wont be sorry


anyways..i ramble


what trellis system have you decided or thought about for the long term?


----------



## gaudet (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey anytime someone who has expertise growing (or just doing)something I am a novice at I listen. I will stop pinching off the vines and let it grow. I will keep it within reason of course since I don't want any more runners competing for the trunks. I will keep an eye on the tendrils so that they don't cause any problems. And above all I am going to keep with the schedule of fertilization and calcium nitrate that I was urged to follow from Ison's out in GA. They have decades of experience and I have months





Thanks Al..............

PS I noticed a berry bunch forming on the York Elderberry bush as well.


----------



## gaudet (Apr 29, 2009)

I will be fertilizing again on May 1, then on May 15 more calcium nitrate. These vines look great so far. I will take pictures when I fertilize to keep a record of how things are progressing.

Thanks to all for advice.....

Mike


----------



## gaudet (Jun 18, 2009)

Well I fertilized all vines as scheduled, just forgot to take pictures of the progress. Here are some shots from this morning after I did the pruning back of the canes from the trunk (bear with me I'm just learning the vineyard terminology). I got my Muscadine Bible from Ison's vineyard in GA and started reading up on how to make them grow properly. I took all the growth off the trunks leaving only the top wire runners. I went back and rubbed all the buds off the trunk as well. All that cutting made me nervous, but this has been done for decades by men wiser than me that had the foresite to document how to do it.....

Anyways, here's the pictures.

ISON #1 - The longest runner going as of today.</font>





Ison #2 - Made it to the trellis wire and looks like it should grow well also.</font>





Dixie Red #1 - The surprise vine of the year. It was the real runt of the litter and it made it to the trellis wire as well.</font>





Carlos#1 - It was first to the top of the trellis, but has slowed. Have some browning issues with the leaves, but have trimmed it back and hope that it will grow more.</font>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 18, 2009)

I know you are a southern guy so I understand if the terms are different. The "runners" you speak of are called shoots in the current growing season. At the beginning of the next year(actually after they harden off this year) they become canes. Now if you leave that top cane the following year it becomes a cordon.


They are certainly growing for you in all that sourhtern sun. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gaudet (Jun 18, 2009)

They do seem to like the location I planted them in. I was worried that there wouldn't be enough sun. I do plan to make a better trellis system I want to put some 8' 4x4s about 12-16 inches behind the vines root system, then run some #9 wire down to the fence. If I read right, I think I am supposed to cut back all this seasons growth back to the wire next February while its dormant. This seasons growth is meant to establish the trunk and roots (year 1). Second season will establish the cordon at trellis level. I hope I'm understanding this right.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 18, 2009)

That's what they tell you, but with vigor like yours you may be able to use it for the cordon next year. The vine won't care which way you handle it, it will just keep growing!


----------



## gaudet (Jun 18, 2009)

Question for you Rich et al.....

When I do my winter pruning in February, is that the best time to propagate the vine? It should be hard wood cuttings right??


----------



## grapeman (Jun 18, 2009)

I have no idea on the Muscadines what is the best way to root. I have heard it can be difficult to impossible to root some varieties. Anybody else have experience with them??????


----------



## gaudet (Jul 1, 2009)

July 1

I decided to fertilize the vines today as recommended by the Ison's guide book. While outside, I noticed something unusual.....

Baby grape clusters on the Ison variety of black grape.......... This vine already is on the trellis and has grown about 6-7 feet down the line already. I will try to post pictures tomorrow as the light is gone and I only took pics with my iphone (they were not that good)

I trimmed back an errant cane of one last week and put it in a bottle and it seems to be holding its own. I think Northern is gonna make this one root for me....... I read somewhere to take green cuttings for the best success outside of them being dormant, regardless, the leaves haven't wilted and its been in water for 4 days now... Cross your fingers for me ladies and gents..........


----------



## gaudet (Jul 1, 2009)

appleman said:


> That's what they tell you, but with vigor like yours you may be able to use it for the cordon next year. The vine won't care which way you handle it, it will just keep growing!



I'd have to agree with you. As warm as it stays around here. The vine is hardening off pretty well. I will get some pictures to show you where the wine is actually hardening off. I know that it will all grow until late Sept or early October as it stays hot down here for a while.


----------



## gaudet (Jul 2, 2009)

Aren't they just soooooo cute???






Got it on roids............ I think its over 7 feet now. Just fertilized again yesterday. The other vines are ok, but not as good growth wise. The post is almost 6 feet tall so use your best judgement as to how long this has grown.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 2, 2009)

Wait until those things grow up a bit and then you will be amazed or even overcome with their vigor. I just got back in from a bit of a training session with some Frontenac vines in their third leaf. The books say take a few bunches in the third year....................... These things are trained VSP, are overrunning the 7 foot space allocated per vine. I'm not talking running along the wire now but forming a dense thick jungle completely filling the 7 feet a full 4 feet high. Each shoot is from 4-10 feet long with 2 or 3 bunches of grapes per shoot. I was just getting them up in the air so I can see the bunches and decide which shoots to thin out and thus reduce the potential crop to under 15-20 pounds per vine on them. 


And then there are the four year old vines which are REAALLY vigorous! They kept stretching over to where I was working and trying to wrestle me into their grasp. No telling what they had in mind. I shudder to even think about that!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 12, 2010)

The buds are swelling........... The buds are swelling............

Time to get some fertilizer soon..........


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 12, 2010)

buds swelling? whats that?  i havent even pruned yet!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 12, 2010)

I hear you Al. If it doesn't rain tomorrow, I thought I would go out and prune for a couple hours to start getting the grip back in my hands before I full steam into it. There is still a foot of snow in the vineyard. On the weather tonight though, they said we have gone 33 days in a row above average temperature. It is supposed to be close to 60 by the end of the week. I hope it doesn't stay that warm too long. I don't want the vines to wake up just yet!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 25, 2010)

It's official, as of yesterday there are tiny leaves on the vines...... 

Also, I think I was successful in propagating a vine by air rooting it in a small pot planter. The buds seem to be still growing.

I might also try to propagate another one by cutting. Its a small branch that I need to trim anyways cause its going to compete with the main vine. Its got plenty of buds on it. Anyone with experience with muscadine propagation???


----------



## gaudet (May 5, 2010)

Finally got some pictures to show......

The first one is the wide shot of all 4 of my vines in the fledgling vineyard.........






This is the carlos vine that seems to be stunted in its growth.... I am debating on cutting off all flowers/grape clusters to allow it to devote its energies to the vine. Out of all 4 vines it is only about 5-6 feet in length after the first season. The others are 12 ft +






Dixie red vine was the runt last year, but grew out to about 12 ft in its first season.






Ison #1 and #2 are kicking butt in their growth. Both vines had great growth in their first year. One made it about 15 feet and the other was close to 12 ft.....


----------



## grapeman (May 6, 2010)

It is always great to see Muscadine vines growing. Other type grapes we worry about excessive vigor and do what we can to control it. With muscadines you just give them room to roam and let them grow.


Good luck with them and hope they bear great for you in the future.


----------



## gaudet (May 6, 2010)

Rich,

Do you think that I should pinch back the carlos that seems to be stunted? It only grew about 5 feet last year. There was no fruit last year, but it looks to bear a few clusters this time around


----------



## grapeman (May 6, 2010)

I'm no expert with those grapes, but I would at least remove the clusters this year to let the vines grow more to prepare for next year.


----------



## gaudet (May 6, 2010)

I will re read the instruction manual I got from Ison's last year. Looking over it, I need to prune a little to encourage some more lateral growth.


----------



## gaudet (May 29, 2010)

I was walking around the house last week and noticed something interesting. There was a muscadine vine growing in the mulch near my front entrance. About two years ago I was sorting through a batch of muscadine grape I got from a buddy of mine and I guess I dumped a bunch of seeds there. Anyways, I found another one growing along the fence line in the back yard. Pretty cool. I know they are the Carlos variety. I'm going to dig them up and pot them and try to get them to grow up a little. And find them a good home.

Its also time to fertilize the big vines and get some more pictures for this thread. One of the ison vines has almost rached the 20' mark and the end of the trellis. The other vines are doing well too.


----------



## AlFulchino (May 29, 2010)

who knows....you might have an all together new variety!


----------



## gaudet (Feb 23, 2011)

The vines have been pruned earlier this year, so there's not too much to see yet. But there are buds starting to form. I will update photos when they start to give something worthwhile. 3 of the 4 vines have done wonderfully and grown to the length of their trellis (over 20 feet). The 4th vine has only grown about 4-5 feet from the trunk, perhaps I have a bad plant or perhaps it just doesn't get enough sun as it is in a shadier spot. I may try to get another Carlos vine and see if it works. I'll give it one more season, but this vine is failing to thrive comparatively.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm glad somebody's vines are trying to wake up. It gets depressing seeing mine in the snow still. But I guess that is a good thing as it is still getting to 0 at night some nights.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 23, 2011)

Be glad to send you some of our heat and humidity Rich. Been upper 60's low 70's and nice humidity down here.


----------



## toddrod (Feb 23, 2011)

Gaudet - I pruned all my muscadines this past week and now, with this warm weather, they are all driping sap from the cuts. My new Blackberries are breakimg buds right now. I am so excited for this years crop.


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 24, 2011)

Boy, howdy. I'd love to prune, but there's a winter storm warning here, supposed to be down to 7* tonight, and wind/blowing snow all day tomorrow and temps supposed to get up... all the way to 8*!

BUT, days are getting longer!


----------



## gaudet (Feb 25, 2011)

ToddRod,

Good deal man, I pruned my vines a few weeks ago, no sap except for one or two cuts. I pass thru 3127 occasionally visiting my parents. Perhaps a wine swap is in order one day. I can meet ya at the crossroads maybe. Always good to meet a fellow addict. How long have you had your vines planted?

OilnH20,

BRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## jnmar (Feb 25, 2011)

OilnH2O said:


> Boy, howdy. I'd love to prune, but there's a winter storm warning here, supposed to be down to 7* tonight, and wind/blowing snow all day tomorrow and temps supposed to get up... all the way to 8*!
> 
> BUT, days are getting longer!



Oh Wow...a longer day at 8 degrees!!! Sure sounds like fun to me. lol

I feel for you guys having to endure this winter up there.


----------



## toddrod (Feb 25, 2011)

Gaudet - That sounds good. I am only 3 miles from the crossroads. I am going to be bottling my 2010 vintage as soon as my corker arrives.


----------



## gaudet (Feb 25, 2011)

Let me know how it turns out... 

Is this your first batch??


----------



## toddrod (Feb 25, 2011)

No, have been making it since 2005.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 26, 2011)

toddrod said:


> No, have been making it since 2005.








Dang, you been making this batch since 2005 ? Longest running fermentation &amp; bulk agingI done eve heard of man !!! You have to be the King of Patience


----------



## gaudet (Feb 26, 2011)

I knew that would draw out Waldo.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry buddy..Just couldn't let that slide by


----------



## toddrod (Feb 27, 2011)

Alright, you got me on that one.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 25, 2012)

Bump!!! Going to take some new pictures soon.


----------



## gaudet (Mar 26, 2012)

As promised!


----------



## gaudet (Mar 26, 2012)

The fourth picture is my Carlos runt. It just doesn't like the spot it's planted in. The other three are right to left Ison, Ison, and Dixie Red. Lots of growth in the first 3 years. Looking forward to this years production.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 26, 2012)

We are looking forward to some nice production there to gaudet. Good luck with them and keep us updated.


----------

